# livebox et airport extrême



## papibob (11 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
que faire de l'airport extreme quand nous avons une box ?


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

si pas de réponse, je pense que ce matériel ne peut que prendre la destination "déchetterie " !!!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

???? Une borne airport extreme peut te servir à connecter un DD externe dessus pour faire des sauvegarde TM ou bien te créer un réseau wifi masqué 

Connecté d'autre appareils en ethernet... etc...


Tout cela dépend de TES besoins...  Par contre mettre une borme airport extreme à la poubelle c'est stupide, si tu n'en veux plus je veux bien que tu me la donne...


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

j'ai mis mon DD externe sur la prise usb de la borne et mon macbook ne le vois pas !!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

1) Bizen configuré la borne pour que le DD soit vu ça se paramettre via utilitaire airport
2) Il me semble qu'il faille que le DD soit formaté en Mac OS étendu ( à vérifier )


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

dans airport 5.6 il n'y a aucun menu pour un réglage DD autre que imprimante


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

il n'y a pas un onglet pour disques ? c'est bien une airport extreme que tu as et pas une express ... 

c'est pas la même chose voir mes deux captures d'écran en 1Airport extreme en 2 airport express


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

Ultime question c'est quel modèle ta borne airport extreme... la première génération n'est peut-être pas compatible disques dur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

j'ai controlé OK pour DD USB quelque soit la génération ....  à mon avis si tu n'as pas l'onglet Disques c'est que ta borne n'est pas une extreme mais un express ( s'il y a l'icone itunes dessus c'est une express - au niveau de utilitaire airport )

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4635?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

c'est la deuxième version, 2005 je crois


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

et c'est bien une extreme ?


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

et ce n'est pas une express


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

et tu n'as pas Disques dans le menu du haut ? comment as-tu configuré ta borne


----------



## papibob (13 Juillet 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=101902&stc=1&d=1342194417


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2012)

Cherche pas j'ai pigé c'est un très ancienne borne airport ... et c'est ce que je pensais...première génération de borne ( pas une plate) donc elle ne gère pas les DD externe c'est bien une extreme que l'on pourrait appeler génération 0

Pas beaucoup d'intérêt...  mode wifi obsolete... donc à utiliser en ethenet et pour gérer une imprimante sinon à garder pour la beuaté de l'objet


----------



## papibob (14 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Cherche pas j'ai pigé c'est un très ancienne borne airport ... et c'est ce que je pensais...première génération de borne ( pas une plate) donc elle ne gère pas les DD externe c'est bien une extreme que l'on pourrait appeler génération 0
> 
> Pas beaucoup d'intérêt...  mode wifi obsolete... donc à utiliser en ethenet et pour gérer une imprimante sinon à garder pour la beuaté de l'objet



c'est bien ce que j'en pensais !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2012)

ne la met pas à la poubelle si tu veux t'en débarrasser je veux bien la récupérer


----------



## papibob (17 Août 2012)

papibob a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=101902&stc=1&d=1342194417



Est il possible avec la livebox et ma borne extrême (2005) de faire une extension de réseau  cela a cause d'un achat de iPad, !... Et oui dans le jardin je suis hors de porter de la livebox
 Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

papibob a dit:


> Est il possible avec la livebox et ma borne extrême (2005) de faire une extension de réseau  cela a cause d'un achat de iPad, !... Et oui dans le jardin je suis hors de porter de la livebox
> Merci de vos réponses



Oui bien sur, L'extrême est plus puissante en WIFI.


----------



## papibob (17 Août 2012)

Très bien mais comment faire le réglage  ?....


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

Je suppose que la Livebox est connecté à l'airport extreme, et que celle-ci délivre le réseau.

Il te suffit simplement de rentré simplement la clé Wifi de la borne sur l'ipad.


----------



## papibob (17 Août 2012)

l'imac et l'ipad sont en contact avec la borne mais pas de liaison internet, toujours en recherche de :  .... ppoe .... !


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

Pour internet via la borne, fais ceci, cela devrait fonctionner:


----------



## tsss (17 Août 2012)

papibob a dit:


> Est il possible avec la livebox et ma borne extrême (2005) de faire une extension de réseau  cela a cause d'un achat de iPad, !... Et oui dans le jardin je suis hors de porter de la livebox
> Merci de vos réponses



Salut, je ne crois pas que les livebox permettent la prise en charge du WDS qui permettrait d'étendre ton réseau wifi jusqu'à ton jardin.

La solution serait :

- mettre la livebox en mode pont (modem et non routeur)
- relier via ethernet la livebox et la borne airport
- laisser ta borne extreme gérer les fonctions de routage et activer le wds
- ajouter une (ou plusieurs) borne express comme relais wds

Sachant qu'au mieux ta borne est compatible avec les normes b/g ce n'est pas la peine de prendre une express de dernière génération (n), une d'occaz et d'ancienne génération fera très bien l'affaire.

Tout ça pour farnienter ipad à la main dans son jardin 


*edit* : je viens un peu parasiter le sujet mais je ne pense pas q'une borne apport extreme de première génération soit plus véloce qu'une livebox ... mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec @Tsss, par contre je ne connais pas la fonction WDS.

Question vitesse, pour avoir, vérifié la borne airport extreme (la mienne qui à 3 ans) est plus véloce que la Livebox 2.

Je ne serais qui dire pour une airport de 2005.


----------



## tsss (17 Août 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> ...
> Question vitesse, pour avoir, vérifié la borne airport extreme (la mienne qui à 3 ans) est plus véloce que la Livebox 2.
> ...



On est bien d'accord, idem chez moi, le réseau wifi de ma Time Capsule est bien plus véloce et stable que celui de ma freebox révolution ...


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

Surtout en 5 ghz.


----------



## papibob (17 Août 2012)

J'ai réussi avec pas mal de tâtonnements, je n'ai pas encore vérifié la puissance à l'extérieur ,il fait trop chaud !......
Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Vladimok (17 Août 2012)

Ok tiens nous au courant


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour je me permet de me joindre à cette discussion. J'ai acheté une borne express de dernière génération pour pouvoir bénéficier d'airplay. 
J'ai une Livebox mini 2. La liaison s'est fait sans souci. Livebox dans la salle à manger et borne relier en wifi dans mon bureau à laquelle j'ai branché les hauts-parleurs. Tout fonctionne nickel sauf par moment où j'ai des saccades avec la musique parce que mon iPad a un peu de mal à capter le wifi de livebox. Il suffit que je me mette à la porte de mon bureau pour que ces saccades disparaissent complètement. En clair il manque à peine 2 mètres de portée. J'ai commandé une seconde borne express que je souhaiterai brancher à la livebox parce que je sais que le wifi est bien meilleur comme ça ma seconde borne me servira en plus pour étendre le réseau. Je la reçois soit lundi soit mardi


*Question* : comment dois-je configurer la livebox ? Je sais qu'il faudra brancher la borne en ethernet à la livebox et qu'il faudra que je coupe le wifi via le bouton présent sur celle-ci. Est-ce tout ? Cela suffira t-il ? En fait la livebox ne fera office plus que de modem. Merci de me donner en détails la marche à suivre selon mon modèle de livebox, je suis assez novice dans le domaine. 
Vue que la borne gère double de bande passante, mon iPad pourra bénéficier logiquement de la bande 5Ghz. La connexion se fait-elle automatique ? Ou faut-il faire un réglage sur les les appareils (borne et/ou iPad) ?D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

Pour la livebox, oui tu peux passer par le bouton du wifi ( faut en premier lieu mettre la borne airport en ethernet ( mode pont) sur celle ci-i tu crée un réseau wifi ( caché ou non ) tu peux activer aussi la double bande. ensuite tu coupes le wifi de la livebox par le bouton ou par le menu via ton naviateur web ( barre d'adresse tu tapes: http://192.168.1.1 et tu sera connecté à l'interface logicilel de ta livebox )

En plus si tu es un peu maniaque et que tu veux sécurisé à max ton réseau tu peux en plus sur la borne airport n'autorisé que les appareils dont tu as enregistrer les adresses MAC sur la borne. 

Un appareil non référencé, même s'il se connecte au wifi ( nom +mot de passe) sera exclu et non autorisé


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

D'accord, donc c'est aussi simple que ça. Merci. Je pensais qu'il fallait que je coupe "le mode" routeur de livebox etant donné que la box n'aura donc plus cette fonction et je ne voyais pas "où" le faire. 
Au fait, des retours de certains ayant peut-être déjà fait ce branchement avec une livebox ? Le wifi d'une borne même le modèle express est-il si meilleur qu'on le dit ?

*Edit* : au fait, quand tu dis mode pont, c'est à dire ? Car la première borne je l'ai configuré avec mon iPhone, sans utiliser l'utilitaire iOS directement dans les réglages wifi de l'iPhone en choississant "rejoindre un réseau". Je n'ai pas de Mac.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

cheyenne17 a dit:


> D'accord, donc c'est aussi simple que ça. Merci. Je pensais qu'il fallait que je coupe "le mode" routeur de livebox etant donné que la box n'aura donc plus cette fonction et je ne voyais pas "où" le faire.


dans l'interface de ta livebox. non la fonction routeur tu peux la laisser dhcp )





cheyenne17 a dit:


> au fait, quand tu dis mode pont, c'est à dire ? Car la première borne je l'ai configuré avec mon iPhone, sans utiliser l'utilitaire iOS directement dans les réglages wifi de l'iPhone en choississant "rejoindre un réseau". Je n'ai pas de Mac.



rien à voir avec l'iphone. le mode pont c'est que l'adresse ip c'est ta livebox qui la donne sinon tu peux mettre la borne airport en mon adresse ip publique et là c'est toi qui crée l'adresse ip tu vas trouver ça sur la borne au niveau  sans fil tu fais créer un reseau sans fil tu vas voir apparaitre un onglet "reseau " et la tu mets mode pont


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris (j'essai désolé) j'ai donc 2 solutions de configurations ? Quelle est la meilleure ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

tu as même 3 possibilité mais après faut savoir gérér des adresses IP


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Ta capture d'écran vient de l'utilitaire airport ? Si je télécharge la version iOS je pourrai faire ces réglages ou me faut-il installer la verion pour PC. Tu me dis 3 possibilités ?!
Mais on fonction de ce que je veux faire, laquelle choisir ?
Encore désolé pour mon ignorence et d'insister comme celà. 
Je te remerci déjà de m'aider comme tu le fais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 il n'est pas possible de désactiver la fonction routeur dans une Livebox.

En revanche on peut activer / désactiver la fonction DHCP (attribution d'IP aux appareils qui se connectent au réseau).

La Livebox fera toujours modem ET routeur (diriger les informations vers le bon appareil, en fonction de son adresse IP).

Si la Livebox assure le DHCP  (attribution d'IP aux appareils qui se connectent au réseau), il faut désactiver cette fonction sur les autres points d'accès (les bornes).


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

D'accord mais dans ma situation que dois-je faire ? Activer ? Desactiver ? Je suis assez perdu là jdois avouer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Je ne connais pas l'Airport extrême, et l'User Manual dispo sur le Net n'est pas très bavard.

Laisse la Livebox s'occuper de tout : routage (obligé) et service DHCP (l'activer, donc).

Dans les bornes, vérifie que le service DHCP est désactivé (je suppose que par défaut, il l'est).

Si tu n'as pas besoin de la couverture wifi de la Livebox, désactive son wifi (dans l'interface accessible depuis 192.168.1.1).
Ca ne peut qu'améliorer les choses.
Bien sûr relie une borne (idéalement, les deux) par câble Ethernet à la Livebox.

Je suppose que les AE gèrent les canaux toutes seules, si ce n'est pas le cas, mets les sur 2 canaux différents (pour chaque bande).
Par exemple pour la bande 2,4 GHz, canal 1 et canal 8.
Evite 6 si tu as beaucoup de voisins (6 est souvent le canal par défaut, des LB en particulier).


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

laisse ta LB en DHCP sur la borne airport express sous onglet internet tu la mets sur DHCP aussi . Il n'y a pas de conflit avec la LB.  Faut pas te prendre la tête tout cela se configure facilement.


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Ok merci j'essairai tout ça. Je vous tiendrai au courant, ça pourra peut-être aider quelqu'un un jour. Par contre je ne vais pas relier les 2 bornes par ethernet, le but est détendre le réseau, c'est un peu pour ça qu'elles existent d'ailleurs. Une première que j'appelerai maître reliée à la livebox en ethernet qui fera office de routeur, et la seconde placée plus loin dans une autre pièce reliée en wifi à l'autre borne qui servira de relais wifi ainsi que de relais airplay.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Bonne installation et merci d'avance pour le retour.

C'est la Livebox qui fait routeur (car tu ne peux pas désactiver cette fonction).

Même si ce n'est pas intéressant pour ton cas, rappelons qu'il est aussi possible d'étendre le réseau grâce à des boitiers CPL.

Livebox - Ethernet - Boitier CPL ------- réseau électrique -------- Boitier CPL - Ethernet - Point d'accès Wifi (borne).

Seule contrainte : les 2 prises électriques doivent être sur le même disjoncteur, car le signal est très affaibli par le passage à travers les disjoncteurs.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

si tu veux etendre le reseua alors il faut pas mettre la borme en mode pont mais faire etendre le reseau


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Tu parle de la seconde borne ? Pas la principale reliée à la livebox


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

ah euh oui la seconde... pas suivi que tu en avais deux ( comme moi en fait)

j'ai une airport extreme + airport express et une livebox 

On a donc une config similaire


----------



## JeanRisEncore (19 Août 2012)

Tu as fait comme ce que j'ai l'intention de faire ?Borne extreme relier à la box qui emet le réseau, wifi de la box coupé et borne express relier en wifi au réseau créer par l'extreme qui te permet ainsi d'étendre ton réseau.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

Oui exactement et en plus j'ai branché le decodeur tv d'orange sur le port ethernet de la borne airport express du coup la tv est est wifi cela m'évite d'avoir un câble reseau qui traverse l'appart 

La borne airport express me permet de diffuser la musique sur ma chaine hifi à la base. musiqeu que j'ai sur mes deux ordis


----------



## JeanRisEncore (21 Août 2012)

Voilà, j'ai reçu ce jour ma 2ème AirPort Express. Pour info, expédiée le 11 août. Plus jamais je ne commanderai un "petit" accessoire sur le Store, les délais sont beaucoup trop long, j'aurai pu en attendant aller en chercher une 10 fois chez Darty. 

*Mon installation :* 
Une première AirPort Express branché à la livebox qui est la borne d'accès principale et qui diffuse le réseau. 
Une seconde dite borne étendue placée dans une autre pièce qui a rejoint le réseau créer par la borne principale via le wifi, à laquelle est branché un système de hauts-parleurs. 
Le wifi de la livebox a été désactivée et j'ai désactivé AirPlay sur la borne principale étant donné que pour le moment cette fonction ne sera pas utilisé comme ça je n'ai qu'une ligne qui m'est proposée lorsque je bascule la musique via AirPlay. 


Merci en tout cas à vous deux, @lepetitpiero et @Renaud31 pour votre aide et vos conseils qui m'auront bien servit car au départ j'avoue avoir un peu patogé avec tout ça


----------



## papibob (21 Août 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Ok tiens nous au courant



Très nette amélioration il me faut acheter un câble ethernet plus long  .
Comment mesurer la vitesse de transmission sur iPad ?

Encore merci à tous


----------



## tsss (21 Août 2012)

papibob a dit:


> Très nette amélioration il me faut acheter un câble ethernet plus long  .
> Comment mesurer la vitesse de transmission sur iPad ?
> 
> Encore merci à tous



Comme quoi le signal des boxs est vraiment mauvais ! 

pour mesurer la puissance du signal, tu peux te rendre ici depuis ton ipad et lancer le test


----------



## papibob (21 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas comme sur le Mac, en cliquant sur option + wifi pour avoir ces info ? 
Ce site me donne que les info de la ligne !


----------



## papibob (14 Juillet 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Ok tiens nous au courant



Avec beaucoup de retard pour ma solution 
Et bien j'ai utilisé un câble ethernet de bonne longueur comme cela le wifi est possible à l'extérieur !..


----------

